# Do you have a fireworks tent inspection checklist?



## Pcinspector1 (May 6, 2010)

Looking for a fireworks tent inspection check-off list that may be out there, if not I'll spend the time making my own, just thought I would see if anyone has one.


----------



## cda (May 6, 2010)

yes and quite short

1. NO Open Flame allowed

2. No smoking Allowed

seriously not much there, fire extinguishers, at least two exits, cut ther grass for a distance around the tent, no shooting near the tent if at all.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 6, 2010)

Pc,

This may help:

http://inspector911.com/fireworks/368

Scroll down to......... Resourses


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 7, 2010)

FM

Thanks for the information, very useful.

We'll try not to let them burn the town down!

PC1


----------



## FM William Burns (May 7, 2010)

Yea,

Our state is forcing all jurisdictions to allow fireworks sales facilities, tents and mercantile sales of 'consumer FW" as another example of a potential unfunded mandate all in the name of getting revenue for the state fire agency......great : (


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 8, 2010)

Make sure you catch the req. for a water extinguisher. We had issues with tent stakes being only driven to half depth. Had a collapse in a nearby town.

Also if running on generator proper grounding and proper grounding of temp. Lighting. Had a fireworks stand (trailer) go up in smoke many years ago? That was fun to fight. Bad thing was a guard was reported to be inside; he had left and left a space heater on by his bed. Is anyone enforcing the flame separator on the display tables? This last year I had a lot of fireworks with exposed fuses. See NFPA -you are not allowed to touch a fuse without destroying the package, this is not being done at the factories anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

